# Mysterious Boston Butt "Fat Gland" Removal



## gitaryzt1985 (Nov 18, 2014)

I've done some reading and searching, and know that butts have this crazy nasty fat gland in them, but how do you find it and is it possible to remove without doing too much damage to the butt?  I'm planning on removing the fat cap since I want more bark, so I guess I'll be searching for this gland too!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 18, 2014)

when your looking at the butt, look for the bone,find the side with the bone that's longer and  skinny,the gland is on the other side of the butt from that towards the bottom "fat side",it's usually visible, if not just dig alittle and you'll see it,it's about the size of a nickel,grayish in color,hope that helps sorry unable to post pictures,but i think if you look in the advanced search i sort of remember someone posting pictures there. good luck


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2014)

Pops has a picture of the glands.....   


https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/b/b0/900x900px-LL-b0eda711_Gland3.jpeg

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/2/2e/900x900px-LL-2e93e6c0_Gland1.jpeg

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105264/cochinta-pibil-qview


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for the help...those pictures helped a lot!  Can't wait to smoke my first butts next week!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 18, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, is it of vital importance to remove these? I never have and I've honestly never noticed them. Can I expect to grow a curly tail or something?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2014)

I cant say that I remove it prior to cooking either!


----------



## wade (Nov 18, 2014)

In the UK they are almost always removed as a matter of course by the butcher before the meat is sold. Maybe that is the same in the US too.


----------



## venture (Nov 18, 2014)

I have never found one in the U.S.?

I assume they are removed from most if not all commercial meat we buy?

For those dealing with wild game or doing their own domestic butchering, this would be a different deal.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think it will kill you or even make you sick,i've never ate one"that i know of" but they say they have an off taste.honestly i've probably eaten them in the past and didn't even know. good luck


----------



## navycraig (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got done preparing the Boston Butt that I'm going to start smoking later tonight.  That gland was right were the pictures indicated so I removed it and the surrounding fat.  That was some nasty stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2014)

I learned of this gland from my Main Man "Pops" a long time ago.

I remove it if it's there, because I wouldn't want to eat this disgusting piece of Yuck!!

Bear


----------



## backyardboss (Nov 20, 2014)

Never heard of it and don't think I've run across one before. I've got a 9 and a halfer going right now over hickory and a bit of apple, been on for 2 hours now. I imagine it's too late to go looking for this thing without it screwing up the smoke.

I'll have to be sure to search for it before pulling the meat when done. learn something new around here every.... single..... day.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2014)

Backyardboss said:


> Never heard of it and don't think I've run across one before. I've got a 9 and a halfer going right now over hickory and a bit of apple, been on for 2 hours now. I imagine it's too late to go looking for this thing without it screwing up the smoke.
> 
> I'll have to be sure to search for it before pulling the meat when done. learn something new around here every.... single..... day.....


I'm not sure, but I think a lot of guys get rid of it by accident, because it's right there with that mass of scummy gooey junk that most people throw away when pulling it.

Plus maybe more often than not it's gotten rid of by the butcher or processor.

I remember the first one my Son smoked. I told him afterwards----"You gotta get rid of that disgusting crap in the inside!" It's very offensive to many people.

Bear

On Edit:

Do we really want to eat this, if it happens to be in your Butt or Shoulder?

I stole this picture (below) from Pops' Post:

it can be quite large - this is from one butt, about 8 oz:

View media item 452544


----------

